# Cap Badge LOG Beret



## 43Jeeper (21 Dec 2006)

Hey guys!
I am a new DEO LOG 2Lt attached to an Arty unit. I have been told I can not wear the officer LOG beret until I have finished at least BMQ. At present they have me wearing the cornflake. Any direction on this would be most helpful. If someone can direct me to some reg somewhere so that I can have the information in written form it would be most appreciated. Thanks for your suggestions and guidance.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (21 Dec 2006)

Your a 2LT on BMQ?

If your on BMQ you most likly will be stuck with the cookie cutter and your issued beret. once your done, you can do the hell ya want, (To a limit)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Dec 2006)

Doesn't seem like a good start, attempting to buck the system already. My advice, if your on your BMQ, is to just do what your told. You'll have plenty of time to question your superiors when your fully trained and have a better understanding of why the military does things the way it does. Until that time think teamwork. Where everyone does the same, acts the same, and is held to the same, identical standard, including the generic badge.


----------



## TN2IC (21 Dec 2006)

Play the game first. Then learn. Then play again.


----------

